
Ask HN: Techniques for relaxing before an interview - c23gooey
Hi All,<p>I've got a terrible penchant for getting all worked up and nervous before important meetings.<p>For instance, i have an interview in half an hour and my hands are getting sweaty, im feeling hot and uncomfortable and then that makes me more nervous as to whether it will come across in the interview. 
It probably has a lot to do with my nature as an introvert.<p>Do any of you have techniques that you use to calm yourself before a big meeting/interview?
======
byoung2
Remember that you're interviewing _them_ as well. You have to decide if this
company meets your standards. When you look at it that way, they should be the
ones who are nervous! Don't be afraid to ask them questions as well (e.g.
"What systems do you have in place for code review and production pushes?" or
"What is your preferred framework for PHP development, and why did you choose
it?"). I'm impressed when people I interview have such thoughtful questions,
and usually at that point the interview turns into a conversation instead of a
cross-examination.

------
pseudonym
I remind myself that I'm more competent than I give myself credit for, and
that "I don't know" is a perfectly acceptable answer. As an introvert, I've
found that most interviewers don't mind if you take the time to think over a
question before answering it, instead of snapping out the first answer that
comes to mind.

Beyond that, it's just deep breaths. Don't worry, you'll do fine.

~~~
c23gooey
thank you - "Remember to breathe" is a good one.

i often find myself holding my breathe for no reason other than im anxious

------
danilocampos
You can manipulate your body language to calm interview neuroses – try it out.

When you're nervous, you pull yourself into a more compact shape. Folding your
arms or keeping your legs tightly together lets your reptile brain feel nicely
protected when you're anxious.

Instead, widen your stance as you sit. Spread your legs a bit, arch your arms
behind your head and lean your head into them, if it feels natural enough.
Those in control take up more space.

It forces you to calm down and projects a more confident image. There was even
an article on HN about this a few weeks ago, I think from HBS.

When I make a conscious effort to do these things, I've found that
conversations like interviews are a lot more enjoyable, so I do better even in
uncertain territory.

Good luck!

------
stretchwithme
If you find yourself nervous during the interview, try focusing your physical
attention on some object. Whatever you're taking notes will do. It can help
you get out of your head and stop thinking too much.

